# Einrichtung von Passwort für eingehende Anrufe



## hume1991 (27. August 2013)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich benutze in meiner Firma die Fritzbox 7390 für die Verwaltung, Weiterleitung der Online Telefonnummern. Ich möchte bei eingehende Anrufe ein Passwort hinterlegen, welches der Anrufer eingeben muss um sozusagen weiterzukommen. Wie ist dies am besten umsetzbar? Leider habe ich bezüglich Google keine guten Ratschläge hierbei gefunden, weder Informationen zu solch einer Einrichtung. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

hume


----------

